# David's Disney Vacation Club Points Rental



## BocaBum99

I recently completed a purchase of 150 DVC Points at Saratoga Springs.  I decided to rent the points and rather than doing it myself, I signed up yesterday to use David's Disney Vacation Club Points Rental service.

I completed the online form and got the return agreement this morning. At 5:18 am HST, I returned the agreement by acknowledging via email the understanding of how the service worked.

At 5:50 am, I got a reservation request for 252 points for March.  Then, at 5:51, I got another request for 56 points.  Then, later that day, I got another request for 208 points.  Unfortunately, all I had left was 142 points, so I had to turn it down.

David is short on points, so he is offering a special of $11/point.   Also, got payments sent to my paypal account for 50% of the proceeds with balance to be sent when the guest checkins.

This is one of the best services for Timeshare owners in the industry.  I hate to admit it, but his service is better than mine.

I think I am going to buy some more DVC points.


----------



## chriskre

He's one of DVC's best kept secrets.  

And his website is the bomb.  
He's got a fabulous points calculator.
check it out:  dvcbyrequest.com  

Hi David.


----------



## Daddio

BocaBum99 said:


> I think I am going to buy some more DVC points.



That would be terrific. Thanks for the positive comments.




chriskre said:


> He's one of DVC's best kept secrets.
> And his website is the bomb.
> He's got a fabulous points calculator.



Thanks a whole bunch, again.

~ David


----------



## littlestar

Hi David,

Nice to see you post.  I've heard really great things about your service.


----------



## Daddio

littlestar said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Nice to see you post.  I've heard really great things about your service.



Thanks. As you can probably see, I've been a member of TUG for several years but unfortunately, don't have much (any) spare time to hang here.

~ David


----------



## chriskre

Well I'm glad we got you to come back David.


----------



## blondietink

I listed my points with David on Friday, but I only have 29 points left over to be used by 8/31, so I am not getting as fast a response, which is understandable.  If he can rent them for me, I'm all for it.  Usually he doens't take this few points, but since he is short on points, hopefully he can do something with my 29 points.  I have heard great things about his service.


----------



## Amy

I tried David's service for the first time late last year.  I had a similar experience -- rented my points via 2 reservations in about 24 hours.  It was a terrific experience.  The fact that I didn't have to deal with the hassle of handling lots of email inquiries (that often go nowhere), contract, payment, etc. was well worth the maybe $1 or $2 less per pt that I might get renting on my own.  

BocaBum99:  Thanks for the heads up re the $11/pt special.  I was on the fence about renting more of my points and debating whether to bank it for next year's use.  That extra $1 incentive tipped the scale.    (David:  These incentives work!)


----------



## Daddio

Amy said:


> (David:  These incentives work!)





You've got that right!!

~ David


----------



## spencersmama

When can you rent your points?  At the 11 month mark when they are bookable at your home resort or another time?


----------



## BocaBum99

spencersmama said:


> When can you rent your points?  At the 11 month mark when they are bookable at your home resort or another time?



I have an Aug anniversary date with 300 points at Saratoga Springs for Aug 2012 to Aug 2013.

I was given a ressie for Aulani for March 2013 and Saratoga Springs for April 2013.   I like that the ressies are not more than 6 months out because I will get paid in full when the reservation is completed.


----------



## janej

Thanks for sharing the information.    I was thinking of renting my DVC points also.    I remember reading that David sent reservation requests to multiple people at the same time.   Is that true?

Also what happens if your renter wants to cancel the reservation later?


----------



## Sandy VDH

Daddio said:


> That would be terrific. Thanks for the positive comments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a whole bunch, again.
> 
> ~ David



David, from London, my hometown, who would have guessed.


----------



## BocaBum99

janej said:


> Thanks for sharing the information.    I was thinking of renting my DVC points also.    I remember reading that David sent reservation requests to multiple people at the same time.   Is that true?
> 
> Also what happens if your renter wants to cancel the reservation later?



Can I cancel a reservation?

No. Due to the complexity of banking and borrowing points, reservations can not be cancelled. You may explore the possibilities of adding Travel Insurance to protect yourself against unexpected situations. I do not provide this insurance, but you can obtain obtain a very reasonable quote here: Travel Insurance Quote


----------



## Daddio

janej said:


> Thanks for sharing the information.    I was thinking of renting my DVC points also.    I remember reading that David sent reservation requests to multiple people at the same time.   Is that true?
> 
> Also what happens if your renter wants to cancel the reservation later?



I send reservation requests to a few member's at a time whose points qualify. This ensures that my guest is looked after as fast as possible and that reservation opportunities are not lost due to shrinking availability. 

There are no cancellations.



Sandy VDH said:


> David, from London, my hometown, who would have guessed.



Too cool. Drop in and say hello at 1100 Dearness Drive, Unit 9.

~ David


----------



## got4boys

I will have to contact him next time I don't need to use my points. Too bad I already banked my points into next year's usage!

Peggy


----------



## chriskre

got4boys said:


> I will have to contact him next time I don't need to use my points. Too bad I already banked my points into next year's usage!
> 
> Peggy



Well that's not a problem.  
He can just do an 11 month booking for you instead of a last minute gig.


----------



## heathpack

Thanks for this tip.

Since DL SoCal Annual Passes have gone up so much in price recently, we are ok with taking a little break from Disneyland.  So we cancelled all of our upcoming reservations and listed our points.  The VGC were requested within minutes.  A quick call to member services and we have enough points rented to pay our MF for 2 years and clear $1200 beyond that.

Easy peasy.

H


----------



## vacationhopeful

Listed my little pot of DVC points. In 2 days, answered the email and got to book a reservation for David's client --- using up 80% of my points which will pay all MFs for the 3 years and 2 APs. 

If I rent the balance and will pay the exchange fees for 3 week DVC stay thru RCI using my Wyndham points.

Come my next USE YEAR in a couple of months, can borrow another little pot of DVC points and pay another 2 years of DVC MFs.

Thanks, Boca!  

PS. Are you going to make good on your comment about buying MORE DVC points?


----------



## BocaBum99

vacationhopeful said:


> Listed my little pot of DVC points. In 2 days, answered the email and got to book a reservation for David's client --- using up 80% of my points which will pay all MFs for the 3 years and 2 APs.
> 
> If I rent the balance and will pay the exchange fees for 3 week DVC stay thru RCI using my Wyndham points.
> 
> Come my next USE YEAR in a couple of months, can borrow another little pot of DVC points and pay another 2 years of DVC MFs.
> 
> Thanks, Boca!
> 
> PS. Are you going to make good on your comment about buying MORE DVC points?



Yes.  I will be buying as many as I can get for the right price.  I am quite busy at the moment, so it may be a while before I do it.


----------



## amcjeepman

Another recommendation for David's.  I listed my points (first time renting) and with in 24 hours all but 6 points were rented. It was a very easy, straight forward process.
I would have preferred to use my points but was not an option this year. Now they won't go to waste.


----------



## Twinkstarr

I used David's service last year, when we decided to do only 1 DVC trip. No problem's, though had to laugh as the renter added the deluxe dining plan to the reservation(9 people in a AKV 2br), that charge was more than what they paid David for the room!

Very painless, once I made the reservation there was the call to add the DXP and DME.


----------



## vacationhopeful

Got another email from David's group. Booked a Dec 28 reservation (1st day of booking for that date), used up the rest of my little pot and borrowed 9 points from 2014 AKV.

Also, got my 50% payment for the first reservation yesterday .. just showed up in my PP account. 

And I really have a DVC contract with less than 100 points.

Well, at least I am learning HOW to use my DVC points and I am getting paid for doing it.


----------



## blondietink

I have had 3 opportunities to rent my little pot of 29 points, but since they send emails to multiple people and I don't sit in front of my computer all day, I have lost out on renting them.  but, since it is only a week since I listed with them, I am still hopeful to get rid of these extra points.


----------



## vacationhopeful

I had 2 emails in 5 days after listing mine and was lucky enough to CATCH both emails with 15 minutes. Remember, booking just STARTED for after XMAS as Home Resort windows. SAT Dec 28 was yesterday. And I have AKV as my Home Resort. And I was borrowing into my points for Aug 2014 Use Year.

I was truly happy that my first "new friend" is going in mid June -- that means I get my last 1/2 payment after their checkin day. That friend got a big unit and used most of my points.

29 points is not a lot -- wish you success. But Disney is now renting points to owners in addition to allowing you to BORROW into the next Use Year.


----------



## blondietink

Unfortunately my 29 points expire at the end of August and I cannot borrow from next use year until after February 8th when I will be making a reservation at Aulani at the 7 month window (don't know how many I will use depending on what is available).  But it is encouraging that I got 3 offers in a week for my measly 29 points, so I'm not going to worry about not getting them rented.  

Keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## icydog

I rent my points out too.  Contact me if you need points.  I never thought we could advertise on TUG but I guess I was wrong. Maybe I should have someone who has rented from me post. Then I would appear to be more reputable.


----------



## DKT

I have used David twice and and both times were amazingly painless. Before that I rented a few times on my own, but it was alot of work going back and forth, getting dates, confirming reservations etc. now I have David do all that work for me.   

As for the emails, it was frustrating the first time, but I finally figured out that I could setup the email on my phone and have a notification pushed to me when a new email came in, that worked great.  So if you have a smart phone try that.

We have always used our points for our vacations, but life changes, kids grow up etc. With 1 daughter in Europe (AirForce) and the other in College we just can't use it as much as we use to.  

So DAVID, THANKS!!!!!!

Now I am just waiting for someone to do the same thing for the Marriott Points.....


----------



## slum808

DKT said:


> Now I am just waiting for someone to do the same thing for the Marriott Points.....



Have you tried renting your Mariiot points on www.vacationpointexchange.com 

Its actually really easy because most people on there are looking for point transfers not reservations. There are some non Mariiott owners (like myself) who will ask for a reservation or even a direct exchange.


----------



## DKT

slum808 said:


> Have you tried renting your Mariiot points on www.vacationpointexchange.com
> 
> Its actually really easy because most people on there are looking for point transfers not reservations. There are some non Mariiott owners (like myself) who will ask for a reservation or even a direct exchange.



I am thinking about it, I have 3250(legacy) points that expire at the end the year so I am going to need to make a decision soon. 

Thanks,
Denise


----------



## BocaBum99

DKT said:


> I am thinking about it, I have 3250(legacy) points that expire at the end the year so I am going to need to make a decision soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Denise



GregT has done a great job with that site.  Unfortunately, the Marriott points system leaves a lot to be desired.  Had Marriott done it right, there would be 10-100 times more activity on that site that there is now.


----------



## sheilas

For someone that wants to rent a Disney Timeshare, how do you go about it with David??


----------



## chriskre

sheilas said:


> For someone that wants to rent a Disney Timeshare, how do you go about it with David??



Just go to his site at www.dvcbyrequest.com
He has his contact info there along with a points calculator which will tell you how many points you would need to rent and how much the vacation will cost you per point.


----------



## rickandcindy23

David is renting others' points for $13 per point and makes $2 and more on those points.  

You should check other sites for a better deal before booking with David.  Icydog already said she rents points, so I would contact her before David.  

I would rent to you but rented all of last year's, this year's and next year's points.  I don't have more points coming until 2/1/2014, and those would be my 2015 points. DVC points are easy to rent.  

I saw someone on eBay renting their points for $10 each, 250 total.


----------



## blondietink

Just make sure that if you rent off of somebody on ebay that it is a reputable person.  I would have been able to rent you some of mine, but I rented mine out through David's as I was up against the end of my use year.  I am going to Hawaii in September and used my banked and current use year to go there so I don't have much left.


----------



## JudyS

Twinkstarr said:


> I used David's service last year, when we decided to do only 1 DVC trip. No problem's, though had to laugh as the renter added the deluxe dining plan to the reservation(9 people in a AKV 2br), that charge was more than what they paid David for the room!
> 
> Very painless, once I made the reservation there was the call to add the DXP and DME.


If a renter wants the Disney Dining Plan, how is payment handled? Do they PayPal the funds to you, and then you pay Disney? And, do you get reimbursed for PayPal's fees?


----------



## rickandcindy23

I haven't faced this situation yet.  I rented some of my points through David at $11 per point (won't take less than that).  I guess I will have to do a three-way call with the guest for DDP credit card payment?  That would be weird.  I don't like the idea of doing that with David's clients.  

All the more reason for me to continue renting my own points.


----------



## blondietink

Hl





JudyS said:


> If a renter wants the Disney Dining Plan, how is payment handled? Do they PayPal the funds to you, and then you pay Disney? And, do you get reimbursed for PayPal's fees?



The family that rented my points through David's added the DDP. David's gave me all the info. Including their credit card info and I had to add it to the reservation. I guess they were very trusting of me. I ripped up the credit card info. afterwards. If there was a way to do it through PayPal I think it would be safer.

As a person renting out the points I received half of the rental fee via PayPal the day after the reservation was made and will receive the other half the day they check in.


----------



## pefs65

I just rented about 2/3 of my points through David. This happened on next day after listing. David has a great service. I now have another 1/3 points left for David to try to rent. He has a great service.


----------



## presley

JudyS said:


> If a renter wants the Disney Dining Plan, how is payment handled? Do they PayPal the funds to you, and then you pay Disney? And, do you get reimbursed for PayPal's fees?



When I reserved Dining plan for a renter via a service, the renter bought Disney gift cards.  I was given the #s for the gift cards and then I called them in to MS.  It worked well.  They never had to give me their CC # and I never had to transfer money in and out of paypal.


----------



## JudyS

Thanks for the imnformation on paying for the Dinsey Dining Plan. 





presley said:


> When I reserved Dining plan for a renter via a service, the renter bought Disney gift cards.  I was given the #s for the gift cards and then I called them in to MS.  It worked well.  They never had to give me their CC # and I never had to transfer money in and out of paypal.


Sounds like a good way to handle payment!

Presley, I've been noticing that we both have selected the same Avatar. I chose this Avatar because it looks very much like a cat I used to own, Graycat. So, are you a big fan of cats, too? (Or maybe you liked the "mouse" idea in the Avatar?)

I'm considering modifying my Avatar in some way because people sometimes get us confused. I've seen threads where people refer to you as "Judy."


----------



## presley

JudyS said:


> I'm considering modifying my Avatar in some way because people sometimes get us confused. I've seen threads where people refer to you as "Judy."



LOL, I almost changed mine a couple weeks ago because it is the same as yours.  Keep it.  I'll find something.  I chose it because I love cats, but I love lots of other animals, too. 

Some people refer to me as Jodi, which is my name.  So, besides the avatar, the Judy/Jodi thing is going to throw people off.  Imagine if that was my user name.  :rofl:


----------



## vacationhopeful

Bumping this thread.


----------

